

An Open Letter To Jeff Bezos On Terminating The Amazon Affiliate Program in CA - luigionline
http://daggle.com/open-letter-jeff-bezos-terminating-amazon-affiliate-program-california-2584

======
bdfh42
Amazon happily collect Sales tax (we call it VAT or TVA) in Europe. They also
manage the complexities of exports to non-EU countries and the differences
between rates in different EU countries. Example: While I lived in France I
paid French TAV on purchases from Amazon.co.uk when goods were delivered to me
in France but UK VAT on purchases I made on the same site that were delivered
to friends in the UK.

So - this is not something they do not know how to do or something with
prohibitive costs.

